# تقييم المهندسين



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (13 نوفمبر 2008)

الزملاء الكرام
موضوع جديد أطرحه عليكم وهو أسس، وأسئلة المقابلة الشخصية عند مقابلة المهندسين الجدد للتعيين

سبب الموضوع، ببساطة اكتشفت بالصدفة أن أحد المهندسين الجدد لدينا ليس مهندس، بل مراقب ذو خبرة، و اشترى شهادة (نعم اشترى شهادة،وهذه حقيقة معروفة وحدثت كثير)
ولدى سؤالي المهندس الذي قابله قال لي،شفته حركة ونشاط وعنده خبره ومعاه شهادة أصلية
و قد قبل براتب قليل
لقد أضاع هذا وأمثاله الفرصة على مهندس حقيقي
لهذا أطلب مناقشة طريقة المقابلة، والأسئلة التي تطرح فيها للمهندسين،خاصة أنني على وشك أن أقابل عدد كبير للتعيين في الشركة
أي أسس التقييم عند مقابلة المهندسين 

وشكرا للجميع


----------



## virtualknight (14 نوفمبر 2008)

أين التفاعل من ذوي الأختصاص حيث فعلا هذه مشكلة كبيرة وانا نفسي عانيت منها وهكذا اشخاص ظهروا بغير حق وعن طريق الأساليب الملتوية والخبرة فقط اصبحوا ينافسون المهندسين ويستغلون سذاجة المدراء وبالتملق للصعود في المناصب التي لا يستحقونها.


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (15 نوفمبر 2008)

يبدو أن الموضوع لم تشعروا بأهميته بعد
إنه خطير


----------



## النائف (15 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي عبدالرحمن الموضوع جد خطير 
وقد كتبت رد طويل عريض ولكن للاسف انمسح 
ولكن 
لمعرفة الشهادة مزوره ام لا ، ممكن مراسلة الجامعة مصدر الشهادة وطلب الاستفسار وتاتيك الاجابة مباشرة ، وهذه الطريقه مجربة .
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## حسن مشهور (15 نوفمبر 2008)

الأخ/ عبد الرحمن

أسس تقـييم المهندسين :​ 
بالرغم من عدم قناعتي بالمقابلة الشخصية كأسلوب لتقـييم معرفة أوكفاءة أي شخص ، (مهندس أو غيره) ، أدرك أهمية هذا الإجراء للمفاضلة بين المتقدمين لأي وظيفة ما . فغالباً ما تتاح فرصة ضيقة جداً للمتقدم للوظيفة ، يحاول من خلالها إبهار الشخص الذي يجري المقابلة معه بإمكانيات قد لا تكون متوفرة لديه ، أو ربما يكون المتقدم خجول بطبعه ولا يحسن الحديث عن نفسه رغم كفاءته . وهناك اللبق ، والمتأنق ، وغيرهما من الصفات التي قد يصعب على أيٍ منا فرزهـا من جلسة واحدة .
لذا يعمد الكثيرون منّـا إلى اللعب على المضمون بإختيار من سبق له العمل في نفس المجال دون تكلف عناء البحث عن أسباب تركه للعمل السابق . وفي أي الحالات يعتمد حسن الإختيار أو التوفيق فيه على الصدفة البحتة . ​ 
وسبق أن قابلت هذا الموقف وعمدت إلى إعداد قائمة للمفاضلة شبيهة إلى حد ما بالكشف التالي ، ويمكن إضافة أو حذف ما تراه من صفات ترى أنها ضرورية أو لا :


وكانت المعضلة التالية هي كيفية إعطاء درجات تقـييم لكل صفة/ميزة ، إذا صح التعبير ، وفي النهاية إختيار أكثر المتقدمين تسجيلاً للدرجات . ولكنك ستـجد أن العامل الشخصي يتدخل في قرارك النهائي بصرف النظر عن الدرجات . فهذا شخص بشوش ، وآخر جريء مقدام ، وآخر متلعـثم ، ...وهكذا . ​ 
أنا أفضل إعطاء المتقدم مشكلة ما .. مشروع صغير (فيلا) وأطلب إليه حساب أعمال الحفر والردم مثلاً ، أو حساب أعمال المباني (الطابوق) ، ..وهكذا . 
أو أطلب إليه إعداد تصور لبرنامج تنفيذ مع تحديد إحتياجاته من العمالة أو المعدات أو جدول لطلب المواد .
وقد أطلب من المتقدم التالي مراجعة النتائج التي وصل إليها زميله وبيان الأخطاء أو الملاحظات إن وجدت وإقتراح حلول .​ 
ما أقصده أن السؤال يعتمد على نوع الوظيفة المراد شـغلها .
وقد تحفظ بعض المتقدمين ورفضوا إجراء هذا الإختبار البسيط وإعتبروه إهانة . وآخرون أجروا الإختبار (وأنا أكره هذه التسمية) ولكنهم لم يعودوا بعد ذلك .
ولم يبق سوى القليلون من المهندسين المتقدمين . ​ 
وهنا تساروك الشكوك (وربما بعض من تأنيب الضمير) .. هل من بقي منهم هم الأفضل ؟ أم أنهم فقط بحاجة للوظيفة ؟
هل كان الأسلوب (الإختبار) جارح حقاً ؟ .. ولكن كيف لي أن أصدق ما يدعيه هؤلاء ؟
هل من رفض الإختبار ، أو لم يعد ، هو الأجدر ؟ هل يجب علي الإتصال بهم ؟
أسئلة كثيرة تحتار في إجابتـها .​ 
ما وصلت إليه من قناعة أن المسألة كلها توفيق من ربنـا ، وأن الطيور على أشكالها تقع . فإذا كانت نيتك صافية ستوفق في الإختيار بإذن الله .​ 
وبالتوفيق​


----------



## newbarcelonar (18 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي عبد الرحمن اعتقد ان السبب والمشكلة فينا نحن المهندسين بحيث نحن لا نطور انفسنا بعد التخرج ونبقى نعتمد على معلومات بسيطة يمكن لاي شخص تعلمها والابداع فيها ايضا!!!! 
اذا اردنا ان لا ينافسنا في عملنا اخص فعلينا ان لا نقدم اي شيء بدون تصميم ودراسة وبصورة مثالية بحيث لا يستطيع الشخص غير المهندس القيام بعمل مشابه له .


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (18 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

موضوع شيق جدا جدا ... دائما ما يفاجئنا اخونا عبدالرحمن بمواضيع كل واحد منها لا يقل جمالا واهمية عن الآخر

كما ان ردود الاخ الكريم حسن مشهور دائما في الطليعه ودائما ما يتعب من يأتي بعده ليعلق .. والسبب اكتمال اجابته ووضوحها

عموما

لكل وظيفه متطلباتها من المهارات .. فكل ما عليك هو معرفة المهارات المطلوبه ثم تقييم جودة وجودها لدى المتقدم على الوظيفه .. مع العلم ان الحديث عن المهارات يعني ان المهارة ربما تكتسب اذا كان الشخص قابل لاكتسابها

كما ان الوظيفه ودرجتها واهمية مخرجاتها ونسبة الدقه في المخرجات هي ما تحدد اذا ما كان المتقدم على الوظيفه لابد له ان يكون ذو خبرة عملية في ذات المخرجات، مع العلم ان الحديث عن الخبرة يأخذ طابعين الاول هو الخبرة بمعنى تكرار عمل ذات الشيء (وهذا قد يشير الى تمكن من لديه هذا النوع من الخبرة من تمكنه من العمل الروتيني واتباع عمليات معينه ومحدده للوصول للمخرجات - وهذا قد يكون احد متطلبات وظيفه معينه وقد لا يكون) اما النوع الاخر من الخبرة فهو خبرة الشخص المبادر التي تجعله يلم بالكثير من خبايا الامور بإطلاعه وسؤاله وممارسته (وهذا قد يشير الى شخص سيتمكن من الوصول الى المخرجات المطلوبه بعد القليل من التدريب ثم سيكون له دور في تطوير هذه المخرجات وتحسينها)

اذن ما هو نوع الوظيفه التي نريد؟ وما هي الشخصية التي نريدها في المتقدم على هذه الوظيفه؟

وفي النهاية التوفيق بيد الله


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (19 نوفمبر 2008)

أشكر مشرفنا الرائع أبو صالح 
كنت أتمنى مجموعة من الأسئلة في ورقة واحدة، يجيب عنها المتقدم،لمعرفة مدى مناسبته للوظيفة المطلوبة
كنت قد رأيت ورقة كهذه ولكنني نسيت أين


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (19 نوفمبر 2008)

فعلا موضوع يضعنا في اختبار لانفسنا اثناء اختبارنا لغيرنا

لان اختبارنا للغير هو في حد ذاته اختبار 
ونجاحنا في الاختيار هو ايضا اختبار

واشكر الجميع واخص اخوتي الفضلاء م حسن مششهور و د ابو صالح
على افاداتهم الغنية

اعتقد بان البداية هي توصيف الوظيفة وتحديد متطلباتها
لو حددنا بدقة توصيفا فنيا للوظيفة وتوصيفا للمتطلبات ( وهي التي يفترض ان تكون متوفرة بالشركة )
لاستخرجنا معايير نستخلصها من منطوق التوصيف الفني
وبالرجوع الى متطلبات الوظيفة ايضا نستطيع ان نحدد اوزان نسبية نوعية لكل معيار

وبالتالي يمكن ان نطرح الاسئلة التي تعبر عن المعيار 
سواءا باستمارة او شفهيا
ونحدد نسبة تقييم المهندس المتقدم للمكان بناء على اجاباته و خبراته
وبالتالي نتيجة كلية للتقييم

ولا يمكن اغفال الانطباع الشخصي خلال المقابلة 
ويمكن تحديد معيار ما لذلك ووزنا معينا له يضاف للتقييم الفني

وهناك امور ايضا تتدخل في الاختيار
منها خبرة المهندس المتقدم بالمدينة او البلد
خبرته في التعامل مع الموردين 
امكانيته في التنقل بين المدن من عدمه
وهي المتطلبات التي تحتاجها الوظيفة


وتعلمون انه يوجد بملتقانا هنا موضوعا عن توصيف الوظائف 
في منتهى الافادة
اعدته ونقلت ملفاته اختنا الكريمة ام نورا
بالرابط التالي:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85639.html

وتجدون في اول الموضوع تعريفات يمكن الاستفادة منها في تحديد 
ماهي التوصيفات والمتطلبات والمهارات و و و التي تحتاجها الوظيفة
ليمكن من خلالها استخراج المعايير التقييمية 

دمتم بخير​


----------



## جمال السيد (20 نوفمبر 2008)

فعلا ملفات الأخت م أم نورا أكثر من رائعة أنصح بقراءتها جيدا وجزاكم الله خيرا

ولا أنس أن أشكر الأخ المهندس صاحب الموضوع جزاه الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس تكنولوجي (23 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل حقا و مهم


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (25 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام
انا مهندس تقنى وقد مر بى مهندسين ماجستير لا يستطيع معرفة اسس تنفيذ طريق او حتى الصيانه او اى شئ
شركات البترول تخضع المتنافسين لامتحان بجامعة السودان حسب العدد بمراقبه ومصححين من الجامعه والشركه؟
شئ طبيعى جدا
ثانيا ماهى المهام التى توكلها للموظف يجب ان تكون محصوره فى خبرته وتخصصه وكذا الامتحان يسمى هذا بالكفايات فى التعليم والتربيه اى ان هناك اداء يجب على الموظف او الخريج قادر غعلى الاداء لنحكم عليه بانه .........
اعلم عن طبيب مشهور بالسودان اصيب بمرض نفسى فاصبح طريح الفراش وكان فرصه للاطباء الجدد بالمراجعه والمذاكره والمرور بخبرته دون ممارسة المهنه
السؤال
اذا وجدت انسان امى يقوم باداء الوظيفه افضل من متعلم لاى سبب كان النسيان الاهمال او اى سبب وكانت شهادته صحيحه تخرج بها كيف او ايهم تفضل ؟؟؟؟؟
للاسف قطاع المقاولات به بعض من المنسوبين اليه لا يهمهم مد الاخرين بالمعلومات وربما المنافسه ولكن يجب الا تؤثر على الاداء العام للعمل 
اى ان بعضهم يسعى لانقاص شان الاخرين فى اقرب فرصه لذا لما تركت العمل هذه لاجدوى منها فى معظم الحالات
الامتحان هواسلم حل وان يكون من خلال ما سيكلف به من عمل


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (25 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام
انا مهندس تقنى وقد مر بى مهندسين ماجستير لا يستطيع معرفة اسس تنفيذ طريق او حتى الصيانه او اى شئ
شركات البترول تخضع المتنافسين لامتحان بجامعة السودان حسب العدد بمراقبه ومصححين من الجامعه والشركه؟
شئ طبيعى جدا
ثانيا ماهى المهام التى توكلها للموظف يجب ان تكون محصوره فى خبرته وتخصصه وكذا الامتحان يسمى هذا بالكفايات فى التعليم والتربيه اى ان هناك اداء يجب على الموظف او الخريج قادر غعلى الاداء لنحكم عليه بانه .........
اعلم عن طبيب مشهور بالسودان اصيب بمرض نفسى فاصبح طريح الفراش وكان فرصه للاطباء الجدد بالمراجعه والمذاكره والمرور بخبرته دون ممارسة المهنه
السؤال
اذا وجدت انسان امى يقوم باداء الوظيفه افضل من متعلم لاى سبب كان النسيان الاهمال او اى سبب وكانت شهادته صحيحه تخرج بها كيف او ايهم تفضل ؟؟؟؟؟
للاسف قطاع المقاولات به بعض من المنسوبين اليه لا يهمهم مد الاخرين بالمعلومات وربما المنافسه ولكن يجب الا تؤثر على الاداء العام للعمل 
اى ان بعضهم يسعى لانقاص شان الاخرين فى اقرب فرصه لذا لما تركت العمل هذه لاجدوى منها فى معظم الحالات
الامتحان هواسلم حل وان يكون من خلال ما سيكلف به من عمل


----------



## mohdelmatteet (25 نوفمبر 2008)

هذا الموضوع فى منتهى الخطورة ويجب التصدى له من ذوى الإختصاص لأنه أفسد مجالات كثيرة خاصة الهندسية منها ، ومع أننى مهندس مدنى إلا أنه طلب منى تقييم مهندسى كهرباء وذلك لزوم إعتمادهم فى جهات حكومية وأصدقكم القول لقد حاولت إختبار إثنين منهم تخيلوا لم يعرفا كيف يختبروا شدة التيار الكهربائى إذا كان 110 أو 220 فولت كذلك كنت قد إشتريت أحد الأجهزة الكهربية وبدلاً من تشغيله وإطفائه عن طريق إدخال أو إخراج الفيشة الكهربية فكرت فى أن أضع له مفتاح تشغيل on/off وياليتنى لم أفكر فى ذلك فمع أننى قادر على توصيله تخيلت أنهما سيقومان بتوصيله أفضل منى ولذلك أحضرت المفتاح والمفك الكهربائى والتيب والسلك كى يوصله المهندس الذى أتانى بعد فترة قصيرة وأخبرنى أنه تمام وذهبت للمنزل واوصلته فإذا به يحدث قفله كهربية وياللغرابة ، ولسوء حظى جربت ذلك مع المهندس الآخر ف إذا به أسخم وادل كما يقولون ، من ناحية المدنى لقد عملت فى احد الشركات الكبيرة وكان من واجبات وظيفتى ان أتفقد المشاريع وفوجئت فى أحدها بأن مهندس الموقع بالرغم من انه كبير فى العمر إلا أنه ليس لديه أدنى معلومات عن الهندسية المدنية وعندما سألت عنه قالوا لى انه مراقب فقلت ولو لا يصلح أيضاً وإكتشفت فيما بعد انه تم تعيينه فى الشركة على انه مهندس مدنى خلال بعض المعارف ولكنه ليس له علاقة بالهندسة لا من قريب ولا من بعيد.
لذلك فالموضوع فى منتهى الخطورة ولعلنى أهيب بكل مسئول ومختص أن يفعل ما فى وسعه من أجل إيجاد الحلول المناسبة له.
وفق الله الجميع لكل خير ورزقنا الإخلاص فى القول والعمل ، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (26 نوفمبر 2008)

فعلا هناك مهندس وهناك حامل شهادة هندسة،والفرق واضح


----------



## eng-sh (26 نوفمبر 2008)

الموضوع جدا مهم وخطير في نفس الوقت
فهناك المهندس الحقيقي وهناك شبيه المهندس أسأل الله ان نكون من المهندسين الحقيقيين
اعتقد انه على المسؤولين عن مثل هذه الامور وضع تعليمات صارمة واخذ الموضوع بجدية اكب
فالخطر يأتي بعد ذلك اي عند العمل والانتاج...
فالمهندس يعرف ما سيفعله وكيف سيعمل اما غير المهندس..؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وفي النهاية التأكد من صدق شهادته ممكن بأكثر من طريقة أهمها مراسلة الجامعة التي أخذ منها الشهادة 
وشكرا
عدا عما يسببه مثل هؤلاء الاشخاص من تضييع فرص عمل على كثير من المهندسين الحقيقيين


----------



## أبو زياد (10 مايو 2009)

جهد طيب ، بارك الله فيك


----------



## faiqmohmed (11 مايو 2009)

لابد من وضع اسس علمية عملية لاختيار المهندسين الاكفاء
ولكن السؤال المهم الذي اود طرحة:
هل ان المعايير التدريسية في كليات الهندسة لا تلبي الطموح باعداد المهندس الكفؤ؟
فهناك كليات تهتم فقط بالجانب النظري فقط وهناك كليات تختص بمجالين او ثلاث من مجالات الهندسة المدنية مثلا ، كأن تهتم بالتربة والانشاءات دون دراسة المساحة او البيئة او الموارد المائية...الخ
لذا اقترح _علما بانه صعب التطبيق- ان يتم اضافة جزء عملي في كل مرحلة من مراحل كلية الهندسة وان تعطى له درجة توازي درجة الجانب النظري
مع التقدير


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (12 مايو 2009)

A small question: why do we ask a person to mention in his CV if married or not, and his/her age? isn't that something personl??
Is that nessecarry?

Regards


----------



## اسماء نور احمد (6 يونيو 2009)

ما نريد معرفته هو كيفية تخطى المقابلة وقد تركت انطباعا" حقيقيا" عن قدراتك فى مجال العمل


----------



## ايمن حسين (7 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود


----------



## a1yemen (8 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم انا احد جهات التوظيف 
اكثر ما اعاني من هذة المشكلة حيث ان جهت العمل تطلب التخصص وعدد الموظفين مثلا مهندس مدني خبرة ثلاث سنوات ونحن نتاكد من ان سنة التخرج مضى عليها ثلاث سنوات ونتصل باسم الشركة التي كتب في سيرتة انة عمل بها للتاكد 
وفي التاخير نتفاجى ان بعد وصولة تقول جهت العمل المرسل اليها انة غير صالح للعمل هل من حل لهذ المشكلة

والله يرعاكم 
اليمن صنعاء 
ارجو في حال الرغبة في وظيفة مهندس ارسال السيرة الذاتية 
[email protected]


----------



## Jamal (9 يناير 2011)

التقييم من اصعب الامور


----------

